# TOTW Dog Food and Gas



## donna (Mar 10, 2009)

I've been feeding my dog TOTW Dog Food and she has horrible gas and very smelly poops. I actually called up TOTW and was told it might be because of the high protein content 32% (High Prarie Formula). Anyone else with this problem? She's a 5 month old boxer dark reverse brindle. If not this dog food, what do you recommend? I'm thinking a non grain dog food because she is a boxer and has sensitive skin.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Aren't boxers known for having gas? My EBT's were the same way with whatever food 
I fed them until I switched them to raw. Now no more gas, or smelly poops.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

donna said:


> I've been feeding my dog TOTW Dog Food and she has horrible gas and very smelly poops. I actually called up TOTW and was told it might be because of the high protein content 32% (High Prarie Formula). Anyone else with this problem? She's a 5 month old boxer dark reverse brindle. If not this dog food, what do you recommend? I'm thinking a non grain dog food because she is a boxer and has sensitive skin.



I thought TOTW was grain-free?

YIS


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> Aren't boxers known for having gas? My EBT's were the same way with whatever food
> I fed them until I switched them to raw. Now no more gas, or smelly poops.


My EBT has also had bad gas and poo on kibble. I also switched to raw and the gas is better and the poo doesn't smell anymore. I don't know that I will every get rid of the gas completely because the breed is known for having it, but more specifically, I can't controle what he eats from the yard since some people in the neighborhood like to through stuff in my back yard!!  
The only thing I could suggest is, try changing the food, if that doesn't work then it might just be the dog.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

some people in the neighborhood like to through stuff in my back yard!! :mad:
QUOTE said:


> People throw stuff in your yard?!? That's horrible! I'd be really upset if my neighbors did that.....they'd likely find a flaming bag of poo on their front porch in return!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I Wish!! But I live in the city and they would have me arrested! 
I have already had one female yell at me for having a 'pit' in 'her' neighborhood!!!!! LET ME TELL YOU.... I HATE it when someone calls my dog a 'pit'!!! Of ANY kind!! Clearly he is NOT a 'pit'! But that is a different story!


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Well if you can catch them, then have them arrested for littering. Of course, I'm sure you could excel in the dog patty flinging event at your next July 4th party. Have 10 or 12 friends bring a shovel and collect the patties and fling them into your neighbors yard. Just tell them you are practicing sustainable lawn maintenance and EBT have the best cr_ p in the world. And when fed raw - no oder - Ta Dah! With enough Billy Beer you might be able to pull it off. I just love those folks from Georgia!


----------

